# Happy 70th Birthday to Stephen Stills from Crosby, Stills and Nash



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2015)

Today, January 3rd, is Stephen Stills' 70th birthday.  Loved this group and all of their songs...great music from a great time.


----------



## Voicemacabre (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh yes indeed, I liked this version of the old Traffic favourite, still worth an airing.


 Dear Mr. Fantasy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2015)

Good song V, here's another of my favs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2015)

Just heard this one, really like this group.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 29, 2015)

They were one of my favorite groups. Very cool.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2015)




----------

